# Bad Component to VGA conversion cable?



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a somewhat cheapo Component to VGA converter cable on eBay, and while it looks like it came straight from a factory, I don't think it works correctly? When I plug the RGB components to the DVD player and the VGA into the projector, I get an off-color image with distortion coming and going all over the place, like it's a fuzzy satelite signal or something. I know the projector's VGA input works (at least it does with my computer) so it's not that. Is the YPbPr signal not compatible with the RGB signal used by the VGA? Would the loss in translation be coming from an issue with the cable itself, or from the YPbPr signal not being compressed/uncompressed correctly by the DVD player/projector?

Also, I have the s-video connection working right now, am I going to get a better picture quality with the VGA to begin with, as I've been lead to believe? If there's no difference, then I guess none of this really matters


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You cannot just connect the component output from your DVD player to the VGA input on a projector. You have to configure the projector to expect component (which is luma and color difference, not RGB) rather than the R,G,B,H,V thaqt is typical. Some devices can do either, some cannot. If you are going to make this work your projector needs to be set for component (Y,Pr,Pb).


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Bummer, I hope I still have some options here  The DVD player can change its HDMI output to the the RGB that the projector is configured to (that's the on-screen option I have selected), but not in the component outputs of it where that step is actually needed. I haven't been able to find YPrPB on the projector itself, but the manual is massive so I'll take a look when I have some extra time. Thanks for the help, you sure cleared a lot up for me.

If it can't accept YPrPb internally, would it be worth buying an electronic converter? The projector's on-screen menu is visibly much sharper than the picture it produces for movies, so I know that it's capable of more than what the S-Video connection produces- should the VGA connection display a big enough difference in clarity to make a $50-$100 converter unit worth the buy?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What equipment are you using? If you would be more specific, someone may recognize what you have and be able to offer more specific advice.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Whoops, forgot all about that- The projector is a Plus U2-1130, made sometime around 2002-2003 I believe, the receiver (Onkyo Integra DTR 5.5) is currently bypassed for visual signals because it doesn't do HDMI anyway so we saved a step, and the DVD player is a Sony DVP NS700H, which currently connects the video signal straight to the projector via S-Video, and the audio to the receiver via Optical Cable. 

Looking online, it appears that there's a hundred systems for converting RGB to HDMI, but nothing to do the reverse unfortunately. Also, I don't know how much of a difference this makes, but my projector is capable of SXGA, which I think is just a higher definition VGA, but I really don't know if that makes anything change for my situation. Thanks again for your help


----------

